# Bad Blood



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 29, 2008)

*STORY*

The "Eve" Family, a.k.a. the Wes family, have had a long tradition of giving an Eevee to each child to raise as their own, from the same family of Eevees. The two family trees are deeply interlinked, but the roots of both are unknown. The latest in the lines have had troubles though. Childhood arguments and vows of friendship developed into deep cracks  and unbreakable loyality respectively between the siblings, despite the parent's best efforts to keep peace between them all. One by one, they left home to journey alone, only taking their most precious Eevee companions for company...

However, the world is starting to fade away. Flora is retreating back into the earth, natural springs are beginning to drain into air and what supplied food, water and shelter is turning into dust, rock and nothingness. The only clue to this change is an anicent rune which points to two families -  human and Eevee, running down the same line. 

Now blamed for the wiltering world, the Wes family must try to put aside their differences to find the mysterious origin of their family and discover if they are truly the cause of the planet's fading, or if they are the key to curing it. However, others don't seem pleased with this and will attempt to stop them, regardless of the cost...

*RULES*

Please use proper grammer. Script language annoys me no end and all your profiles show promise and a good use of English. ^_^ Try to make your posts over two sentences long as well.

Use Battle Etiquette. This means to play fair, no godmodding, remember what damage you've already taken and such. I admit that at the start, some of the bosses in the story will dish out heavy damage, but that's because nobody will be able to face them yet and it stops the story ending quickly =)

Try to remember each others backstories and please check though them *all* before posting so you can object to anything that's been posted =)  This seems weird but if someone has written that they left the family before your character was born/would know them, then they wouldn't have any immediate feelings of hate/like towards them. If you're not totally sure, don't be shy to PM the member or look back in the OOC thread ^_^ 

Enjoy yourself! If you're not having fun, let me know by PM or in the OOC thread so we can try and fix up whatever is preventing the entertainment. The same goes if you're going to be inactive for a spell ^_^

Thats everything ^_^'''


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 1, 2008)

(Outside the family home, late at night)

Sonia couldn't help but smile in glee. She was searching for Katie with Volt, who kept an easy pace with her as she dashed around. In the dark, the pairs jewellery glowed, causing them to resemble streaks of neon light darting though the corridors. 

Peeking into a bedroom, trainer and Jolteon found the girl they were looking for. It was night-time, so quiet and easy was the best approach here. Slowly advancing, Sonia shook her younger sibling gently in a bid to wake her up. 
"Katie? Katie? It's time. Wake up!" Volt nudged her arm as well, before trying to find Kiki in the darken room, careful of accidently stepping on the Eevee.


----------



## Elfin (Oct 1, 2008)

Katie was twisted in the sheets on her bed, looking like a Caterpie in a cocoon. She was hugging Kiki like a stuffed animal. The little girl sat up and put on her glasses, blinking. Kiki's tail was wagging furiously, hitting her trainer in the face every few seconds.
"Huh? Oh, hi Sonia."
She stood up, still in pink Mew pajamas, yawning. Kiki did the same.
"I'm awake, I'm awake."
_It's kind of bad, but I think she's my favorite sister._


----------



## Flareth (Oct 1, 2008)

(Haley's in Goldenrod right now, okay?)

Haley trudged up to her friend, Maya's, bedroom. They had spent the last few hours watching movies. She collapsed on the floor. Aphrodite nudged her softly.

She felt the small nudge. She managed to crawl up onto her bed and fall asleep.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 2, 2008)

Bakur rolled over and yawned sleepily, eyes still closed. "Stoppit, I wanna go cross country ten feet...."

His eyes snapped open. His head was resting on his Altaria's cloud like feathers, as always. He gently got up and rested his feet on the floor. Altaria was snoring quietly, as in very quietly. He looked around and stood up.

Something faded into view from the shadows. It was elliptical and a deep purple, with red eyes, two horns and an evil smile.

"I see you are awake," Gengar hummed. He gazed at Bakur with a warm, welcoming expression.

"Of course," laughed Bakur. A shuffling noise came from behind him as Altaria opened her wings and let out a high-pitched yawn. "Good morning," she said quietly.

"In you go," said Bakur to Gengar. The ghost nodded as Bakur held out a red-and-white sphere. In a blast of red energy, Gengar was gone.

"Let's go out," he said.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 2, 2008)

Aria awoke quickly, and rushed to the desk next to her bed. On it were a Poké Ball and a Great Ball. She plucked both from their places, and rushed outside her house. First stop, training at Lake Valor!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 2, 2008)

Camille woke up. Slowly, what sight she had without her glasses on returned. Light came through the curtains of her room at the estate. As she laid there in bed, a familiar squeak. A light weight on her chest. She looked at it, it being Maurice, her Pichu. "Pichu!", he said, a gesture of 'Good morning!', as usual. "Good... morning...", Camille drifted off. She got up after realizing she was a bit hungry, though. Gardenia was still sleeping in a little bed in the corner of the room, a bit larger than the one back at... the Wes house. She preferred not to think of that... place. Island was sleeping on some random spot on the floor, as he could sleep just about anywhere... She got dressed for the day, and as she opened the door, she found a family servant about to knock. "Oh. It's breakfast time, Miss Camille.", he said.
"Well, thank you, Michael.", she responded. Camille scooped up Maurice, who was excited at the prospect of eating, and left the other two to sleep. As she descended the stairs, Maurice cradled in her arms, she thought about what was going on. The world fading away, that is. She had been told that plenty of people pinning the blame on the Wes family... That made her scowl. She could run away from the house, but running away from one's heritage was an awful lot harder.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 2, 2008)

Sonia and Volt both smiled excitedly. Volt playfully nudged Kiki awake with an affectionate nuzzle, before doing the same to Katie.
"Sorry Katie, I know you hate mornings...but if this works, we can finally get out of here!" Sonia said quietly but happily. Now at ten, it was legal for her to leave home to start on an adventure with her Pokemon. But she wasn't gonna leave behind Katie, not when she knew how eager her sister was to get out of this house. Two bags packed with supplies lay be Sonia's feet. Stepping back to exit the room, she gave a thumbs up to the sleepy pair. "Don't worry, I made sure you have plenty of time to wake up if you need it! We'll be waiting outside." Volt left the bedside and followed Sonia out, the door shutting quietly.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 2, 2008)

Lake Acuity, 2:26am local time:

A pale blue dog-like creature was dashing around in the snow, pausing occasionaly to blast a mass of ice and air from it's mouth.

"Stop!" shouted a voice. The creature stopped sharply, turned, and walked back towards the voice. A tall man, dressed in grey walking trousers, boots and  greatcoat, and a black scarf, was standing there. His feet appeared to be partly burried, and snow had fallen on his back and lothing, but he had made no attempt to remove it.

"That will do for tonight, Rin," explained Wilson, "We need to return to Snowpoint, otherwise the B&B lady will end up panicing. You know what she's like."

The Glaceon didn't care really, and she knew Wilson didn't either, but she was aware that he didn't want the fuss. They had both grown tired of fuss and people and pokemon caring too much about things that wern't important all thier lives, which was why they had left Wilson's family - he hadn't been able to take all the bickiering. Of course that hadn't stopped the others following them. They had met a number of them on thier travels, but Wilson tended not to stay near them when they did show up.

Now though, it seemed that the world could be ending, and their families had something to do with it. Rin knew Wilson, probably better than anyone else including his own parents, and she knew he would go and deal with it (if he could), but Wilson was tight. He had paid for the room in snowpoint for a week, and he would have it for a week, even if half of Kanto fell into the sea.

This wasn't the first time that had been here, as many years ago, back when she was an Eevee and Drake a Charmeleon, and Pru had just joined them, they had come up to what had seemed to sum both her and Wilson up better than any words could. It was here they had found the strange rock that had caused her evolution. That seemed so long ago now.

The snow began to thin and Rin looked up. They had arrived in Snowpoint.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 2, 2008)

(I shall start in Sunyshore City)

"It's really bright for so early in the morning! Those Solar Panels must be really powerful. Anyway, I think it's about time I caught some more Pokémon, don't you think Shura?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 2, 2008)

(Um... I want to be somewhere cheerful-ish. Veilstone, maybe?)

Bakur stepped outside. His six Pokémon were inside their Poké Balls. "How about a walk on the Route?" he wondered aloud, and nodded to answer his question.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 2, 2008)

Aria sauntered along the serene beach's shore. She loved this morning feel out at the bay, the salty wind blowing in her face, the brine hungrily washing over her shoes, as if it were eating them, little by little... She knew that Firemy didn't like this environment, but on the sunny days, she would come over here with her Charmander and Gabite and play in the sand. Now, it was somewhat gloomy, clouds threatening to cover the sun, but Aria walked on. She passed through the hotel entrance, nodding a friendly "hello" at the person behind the counter. Her feet made a wonderful tapping sound as she followed the concrete path. The lake was in sight now, which made her break into a jog, then a run. As she trampled through the grass, she was only getting more excited. Finally, she burst through the trees and into the placid Lake Valor.


----------



## Nope (Oct 2, 2008)

Shura followed her trainer, and understanding the question, she nodded and meowed softly. Then started bouncing around, slightly hyper.

She wasn't very fond of the sun and light, darkness, she liked much more. But, she had to live with light, nothing to do about it.

She then looked up at Charlie, and looked up at him questioning, as if she said, what now?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 2, 2008)

Snowpoint City, 9:43am local time:

Wilson was sitting in the human dining room of the B&B, having just finished his breakfast. He rose, turning around to grab his coat, bag and a jacket from the side of the chair. The jacket was grey, like the coat and the trousers, but he was wearing a drab green shirt. He put the fleece on, the bag over his back and the coat over his left arm, and walked through an archway into the pokemon dining room.

Rin was in the room, along with the other pokemon on Wilson's team. The only one of them who was not there was Drake, Wilson's Charizard, who was too violent to be trusted in the room. The lady who ran the B&B had ignored Wilson's warnings at first, reflected the ice-type, and had almost lost her business as a result. It had take both Bert and Charlie to restrain him, and Rin had been forced to put out a number of small fires caused by the raging Charizard.

Bert was sat by himself, eyes closed, meditating. Rin had no idea what on, but she didn't exactly care. Charlie was being his outgoing self, lifting tables up to entertain a few baby pokemon, who had had to be separated from their trainers due to rules. Rin had noticed how effortlessly he had stopped the crying and had managed to get the young pokemon laughing. Rin also noted that a Gardevoir had noticed as well, but ignored it.

Pru was also dealing with the baby pokemon, fussing round them and ensuring they were eating properly. This was begining to annoy the chansey who was employed to do the same job, and the disgruntled egg pokemon came over to Rin

"Will you get your friends to leave the baby pokemon alone. It's not their responsibility," the Chansey fumed.

"Why, they won't hurt them, what's the problem," asked Rin, who suspected what the answer would be.

"It's my job to look after them. I'm qualified to do it," retorted the Chansey, and Rin's suspicions were confirmed.

Just then Wilson marched through the archway, looked around, summed up the situation and called out, "We're going now. If you're with me come now."

Bert opened his eyes and teleported straight to Wilson. Bert put down the table, tried and failed to stop the kids being dissapointed, and waked over, with Pru waddling along behind.

"Looks like you got your job back," remarked Rin to the Chansey, before walking calmly over to Wilson. Bert, Charlie and Pru were all returned to thier pokeballs, before Wilson turned on his heel and walked out, with Rin alongside. At the entrance Wilson stopped to put his coat on underneath his pack, and then they walked out into the snow.

Just outside the town, Wilson stopped and pulled out a red and white pokeball. He pressed a button on the front, opening the orb and unleashing a large, orange winged lizard.

"Drake we're going back to the family home," Wilson explained, climbing onto the Charizard's back. He recalled Rin to her pokeball, stowed it, and turned back to Drake.

"Go"

Drake opened his wings and launched himself into the air.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 2, 2008)

"I think it's this way, if I remember correctly. Yep! There's the exit! Let's go!"


----------



## Nope (Oct 2, 2008)

Shura quickly followed Charlie. They could soon see the beach. There were much more sand than water, and there weren't any fishers there. She didn't like crowds.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 2, 2008)

"Good. No Fishermen. Not to much of crowd, which means more Pokémon!" Charlie said excitedly. 
"Is that, a Krabby?" Charlie thought he could see a blob some distance down the beach. He chased after it, with Shura close behind.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 2, 2008)

Haley awoke to the sound of joyful barks.

"Good morning, Affy." Haley squealed, clinging to the fire dog's fur.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 2, 2008)

Camille turned at the bottom of the stairs, and walked a bit until she reached the breakfast room. There, everyone else, which was really just the friend she was staying with, Perrine, and her parents. "Ah, good morning, Camille.", Perrine said.
"Pipipi!", Maurice replied.
"Good morning, everyone.", Camille said as she sat down. A few servants brought out steaming plates of food. There was even a little table where Maurice and Island, Gardenia didn't really ever need to eat, sat, though Island was absent this morning. "He... goes at his own pace, as you know.", Camille commented. Mister Clostoir, Perrine's father, got to business, "I saw more trees dissapear into the earth again."
"Really...?", Camille replied distantly. This was always a difficult subject. She looked out the window, overlooking the seas west of Hoenn. 
Later, after breakfast was done, Camille decided to head outside, "I... am going to go see for myself.", she said as she headed up the stairs to see if her other two Pokemon were awake yet. She stepped inside, and they were, in fact, awake. They had even opened the window, somehow. And the view was not pleasant. Trees really had dissapeared.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 2, 2008)

"You know, I'd like to take a little Surf on Wailord."

Altaria's wings were held out straight, the gentle wind barely ruffling her soft, fluffy feathers. She cooed, flapping her wings and continuing to soar on the air current.

"The route's over that way," said Bakur, pointing to the left.

"I know," Altaria crooned,  and gently curved onto a different thermal that took them gliding over the southern route.


----------



## Elfin (Oct 2, 2008)

Katie nodded, still groggy, and got dressed. She put on her favorite shirt and jeans, throwing her pajamas in the general direction of her bed. The girl tied her tangled hair in a ponytail and put on a baseball cap with cat ears and eyes. Kiki was running in circles, yipping softly. Her trainer grabbed the bags of supplies and opened a dresser drawer. She pulled out an Ultra Ball and they both scampered quietly down the stairs and outside, following Sonia.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 3, 2008)

"Okay Krabby, you're mine! Shura, go!" Charlie shouted.


----------



## Nope (Oct 3, 2008)

Shura jumped in front of Charlie then turned towards the Krabby in a fighting position, ready to take orders from her owner.

She growled intimidating at the Krabby, and it opened and closed it's claws, trying to scare Shura, but the Umbreon didn't move.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 3, 2008)

"Come on, Haley." her friend, Maya, said, "We were gonna catch the movie."

Haley nodded.

"You stay here, Affy." she said, "Right here."


----------



## Mercury (Oct 3, 2008)

"Okay, Sand-attack followed with Tackle, now!"


----------



## Nope (Oct 3, 2008)

Shura quickly turned and used her paws to dig up some sand and directed it towards the Krabby.

Bullseye! The Krabby was blinded by the sand and shook itself, trying to get the sand out of it's eyes. Shura turned again and charged towards the Krabby.

The Krabby couldn't see Shura dashing towards it, and was hit with a Tackle on it's forehead so that it fell on it's back. It kicked in the air trying to get up, but Shura held it down with her paw.

The Krabby felt the paw, and pinched it with it's right claw. Shura yowled and removed it at once. But the Krabby remained on it's back.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 3, 2008)

"Quickly! Confuse Ray!"


----------



## kunikida. (Oct 3, 2008)

(Wow. Me late. ^.^ but Tsuyu's in Jubelife~)

Rubbing her eyes, Tsuyu sat out on a bench, watching her Espeon, Cheeto, play with a few flowers next to her. Her Absol, Zak, layed down in front of her, half-asleep. She smiled, and looked around. She decided it was time to walk around some. 

"*whistle* Cheeto! Zak! Let's go!" "Absol!" "Espeon! Espe!" Tsuyu pulled out a Dusk Ball and sucked her Absol in the ball with a purple/black light. (Since it's a Dusk Ball, I changed the beam color~) Cheeto layed down for awhile, until she dashed to catch up. A orange ball of fur moved along and caught up with the teenage girl. "You are so proud of yourself 'cause of your speed, aren't you?" 
"Espe!" 
"Come on. Wanna' walk?"
"Espe."


----------



## Nope (Oct 4, 2008)

Shura shot a Confuse Ray at the helpless Krabby.

She meowed, as if she said, "Now would be a good time to try and catch it."


----------



## Mercury (Oct 4, 2008)

"Right then. Pokéball, go!" Charlie threw the Pokéball at the Krabby as hard as he could. Not many Pokémon in that condition could get out.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 5, 2008)

Wes family home: Late night/Early morning

Wilson lept down from Drake and recalled the draconic pokemon to it's pokeball. Wilson then reached into his pocket and took out another pokeball, sending out Rin again.

"Yes we're going in. It's been a while."

Wilson did state the obvious quite a bit, reflected Rin, but then he tended only to hang around with a bunch of pokemon, and of them only Bert was able to respond. Maybe he was lonley, and maybe he could do with a human companion. But then Rin recalled what happened on the few occasions that Wilson had dabbled in romance, when Pru had tried to get him interested in some human girl she'd found. They had all ended badly, mostly because Wilson tended not to actually do or say anything, and it put them off.

Anyway, he had at least come to the place he had avoided for the last decade. The house was much the same as Rin remembered it, and she reflected on the times she had spent here as a young Eevee, either playing with the other pokemon and human children, or following Wilson around or beyond the grounds. She had tried to get him interested in socialising, until she realised that she wasn't keen on the idea either.

Dispite the fact that Wilson had avoided the place for half his life, it was ironic, pondered Rin, that he had come across an awful lot of his family on thier travels. Various siblings, some of which were babies or not even born when he set out, and others that he had grown up with. Wilson's view of them all was however the same, and rather hard to describe. It wasn't that he didn't care - at least Rin hoped it wasn't - it was more that he just wasn't interested in them whatsoever. He had blanked his past and now he didn't give it a thought.

Well he was now however, she conceded, as Wilson marched up to the front door, pushed it open, and stepped smartly into the entrace.

"Hello," he shouted, "is anyone there?"


----------



## Flareth (Oct 5, 2008)

Haley just had gotten off the plane. She was tired. She was advised to call a cab. When the cab came, she got in and fell asleep. The cab started for the house.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 5, 2008)

Camille decided she would do something. She had called everyone together, and she announced her plan of action, "I'm... going back.", she said tentatively, but with growing strength. "What? Why?", everyone seemed to respond.
"To... heh, save the world, I suppose.", Camille returned.
"Well, will you be alright?", Mrs. Clostoir asked.
"Probably. My siblings are a wild bunch, but I suppose things could work out if the whole world is at stake.", Camille answered, "If you'll excuse me, I'll head there by boat. I've packed everything up.", and her Pokemon added their own sounds of agreement.
A good moment of goodbyes and such later, Camille was speeding off, on board a yacht, and looking back at the estate, quickly shrinking into the now comparatively barren woods. She reflected on everything. And tried to recall what life had been like in that house, a mess, she remembered.
Hours later, Camille awoke to twilight. She rubbed the sleep out of her eyes, with her three Pokemon looking at her. The boat had been docked, and a car was waiting. She gathered her things, she travelled comparatively light for this trip, and stepped off, her Pokemon in tow. They got into the car, which pulled off. Moments later, Camille recognized, albeit bitterly, the Wes house. They all got out, and stepped up to the front steps. The door was open, and a figure was stepping inside. "Wonder who that could be...", Camille thought out loud.
"I never thought I'd ever find an excuse to come back.", Gardenia remarked. Island hazily asked, "Where are we...?"
"Where Camille used to live, and myself.", Gardenia answered.
"Ohhh! An adventure! This sounds like it'll be fun!", Maurice squealed in joy.


----------



## Nope (Oct 6, 2008)

The Pokéball wiggled 1... 2... 3... 4 times, then, it blinked red. Shura approached it carefully, sniffed, then she started jumping around, hyperactive. _Charlie's first caught Pokémon!_ She thought, _That's amazing! And I helped him!!_

She meowed happily several times.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 6, 2008)

"All right!" Charlie punched the air when the Pokéball finally clicked, "I caught a Krabby!"
He picked up the Pokéball and tossed it into the air.
"Hi Krabby!"
"Krab, krab krab krab!"
Charlie looked at it weirdly. What on earth was that about? He knew Shura could understand.
"Shura, what did it say?"


----------



## Nope (Oct 6, 2008)

Shura listened to the Krabby. "My family won't be happy I got caught." It said. But how was Shura supposed to tell Charlie? She looked up at him with questioning eyes "How am I supposed to tell him? Oh yeah, he should catch a Chatot!" She meowed, of course, Charlie wouldn't understand her.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 6, 2008)

"Hmm, according to this manual, Chatot can talk! Well that's a good thing, because I know that they live in this area


----------



## Flareth (Oct 6, 2008)

The cab pulled into the large driveway of the Wes household. Aprhodite nudged her owner softly, but she was out cold.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 7, 2008)

"chatot? Come on out," Charlie tried encouraged the Chatot to appear, as they all seemed to have disappeared.


----------



## Nope (Oct 7, 2008)

Shura doubted that the Chatot would come out when Charlie called for them, though, she might've make the appear. She walked into the tall grass and asked, "Are there any Chatot's here?"

A squawk, "Well, yeah! Squawk!" It said it on the human language. "Oh, so there are Chatots here!"

"Yeah! Squawk!" It replied from the bushes.

"Can I ask you something?" Shura asked.

"Yeah...?" The Chatot sounded interested.

"Why won't you come out?" She asked.

"Well, you have a trainer with you, he might make you attack me and catch me." It said in Pokémon language.

"If I promise I won't attack you, and won't let my trainer catch you, will you come out?"

"Yeah. Promise."

"I promise I won't let my trainer make me attack you, nor let him try to catch you. Okay?"

"Okay! Okay! Squawk!" Something rustled in a bush neraby, and suddenly, a small, colourful bird jumped out of it. "Taadaaa!"


----------



## Mercury (Oct 8, 2008)

"Huh?! That was sudden! And it said Taadaaa! It doesn't look like Shura's gonna fight it. Maybe Krabby..." Charlie looked over at Krabby, who was staring out into the sea, "I think I'll just it to translate."


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 9, 2008)

Wilson heard cars pulling up and moving off again behing him. He span round sharply, and Rin turned to see what he was looking at. Someone else had arrived, almost at the same time, and was now standing furthur down the drive.

Rin sniffed the air. She could smell - family? but which one? It was one she'd known for a while, prehaps before they'd left here last time, but it was also a much more recent scent, and it seemed very 'natural' somehow. Gardenia! That meant that the human with them was Camille. Someone else had arrived as well, but they hadn't left the car they arrived in.

Wilson walked back out of the house, and over to the waiting car. Rin had a feeling that Wilson wanted to be sure that whoever was in the car wasn't up to anything. Typical Wilson, but it hadn't got them into too much trouble that they wouldn't have had to deal with anyway.

Wilson walked over to the car and rapped on the window in the front driver's side door.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 9, 2008)

Altaria had landed on the beach near Sunyshore, and had been recalled by Bakur. The Trainer sent out Wailord and hopped on.

"Nice day to go for a surf, eh?"

"Wailord!" the whale squeaked.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 9, 2008)

Aria looked over at Firemy. He was cowering behind a tree, practically lighting it on fire. Meanwhile, Rose was dipping her feet in the water nervously. Then, she splashed in the shallows happily. Aria simply let her feet hang in the water.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Oct 9, 2008)

Todd was sitting down underneath a tree, in the wilderness near Route 123, southwest of Lilycove and south of Mt. Pyre. His Vaporeon, Kochi, was laying by his side, with his head resting on Todd's lap, and Todd had one hand rubbing against his smooth skin, around his shoulders and upper back. One member of the trio was missing, however, but Todd didn't seem worried. "I wonder when Mera will be back..." he spoke softly, not really to anyone in particular, though loud enough for Kochi to hear. The Vaporeon shook his head slightly, but then moments later lifted his head and looked toward the forest. He heard something, and soon enough, Todd heard it too. A gentle, buzzing song... the source of which revealed itself as it soared over the treetops. Todd smiled. "There she is."

Mera descended from her flight as she approached the two of them, landing about 10 feet away. She appeared to be holding something with her mouth, a small Zigzagoon, obviously dead. She then placed the critter in front of Todd and sat down, chirping happily. "Good work, Mera... now we have breakfast!" Todd replied, standing up and petting Mera on her forehead antennae. He picked up the little rodent and carried it over to a pile of sticks, a pile that he and Kochi had collected about a half hour ago. Todd took one of the larger and more sturdy sticks there and impaled it through the rodent's body, allowing him to hold it with the stick. He then turned to the Flygon and asked, "Mera, can you do the honors?" She knew what that meant, as this was something they had done quite often. Mera stood up and blew a small flame over the pile of sticks, starting up a fire. She then laid herself down near the fire, enjoying its heat. Todd sat down and held the rodent over the fire, letting it slowly cook. Kochi kept himself back several feet, preferring not to get up yet, as fire tended to dehydrate him. Todd took a deep breath and looked around at his two Pokémon, smiling. "It's been what, 2 years now, of traveling and living off the wilderness? I think it's made us stronger as a whole. Still, do you think it's time we visited back home?" Although Todd knew they couldn't speak in the human tongue, though he often wished they could, he still knew they could understand him, and he had gotten pretty good at reading their body language, which in many cases is even more important than the spoken language.

(Sorry for taking so long... it took a while to set up this scene in my own mind. It should be quicker from now on. I have a question though... where exactly IS the Eve/Wes family home?)


----------



## Flareth (Oct 9, 2008)

The Flareon lightly dragged her owner out of the cab.

(Not much to say)


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 9, 2008)

Wilson turned to see a flareon drag a girl from the car. In the light he could see that it was Haley, who he had only met a couple of times whilst visiting family friends in Viridian City. She was asleep, so Wilson bent down to scoop her up, deciding that she would be better off inside.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 9, 2008)

Camille watched her older brother, Wilson, the oldest, as he walked past her and at an ordinary seeming taxi. The door opened, and a Flareon tugged at a little girl, eventually getting her out. "What an undignified way to make an entrance.", Camille snidely remarked, and then she continued, "And who is she, anyway?", she asked. The girl looked very unfamiliar. Camille had had baby siblings in the last year before she left the house, so maybe it was one of them.
Gardenia recognized that Glaceon. Not quite directly, but she was familiar nonetheless. Maurice asked, "Whose that?"
"My sister...", Gardenia replied softly. The Flareon somehow felt familiar. Possibly a sibling last seem a seemingly endless amount of time in the past. Island yawned, the whole affair seemed boring to him so far.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 9, 2008)

Haley squirmed and moaned.

"Are we there yet?" she muttered.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 9, 2008)

Wilson scooped up Haley and looked down at the Flareon.

"You'll have to show me her room ... Aphrodite?" Explained Wilson, setting off towards the house.

Rin wandered off, uninterested in what was happening. It wasn't as if it was important that she was with Wilson or anything. She wandered over to Cammile's pokemon.

"Hello Gardenia," Rin said, "Nice to see you again. Who are your friends?" she asked, indicating with a paw the others."


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 9, 2008)

"Hmm... Same old big brother, I see.", Camille remarked after Wilson walked past.
"These two? Well, that's Maurice.", Gardenia replied, pointing to the Pichu.
"Hello!", Maurice said with the usual youthfulness.
"And that's Island.", Gardenia continued, indicating the Squirtle.
"Oh, hello...", Island trailed off, most likely about to fall asleep.
"What's your name?", Maurice asked.
"Her name is Rin.", Gardenia answered.
"Rin..., are you really Gardenia's sister?!", Maurice asked with a child's curiosity.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 9, 2008)

"Same young little sister," retorted Wilson, without turning his head or slowing down.

"Yes I'm Garenia's sister," responded Rin, "but we haven't seen each other in a while. It's one of the drawbacks of having different trainers, but at least the opportunity is still there.

So, how have you been lately?" Rin asked to no-one in particular


----------



## kunikida. (Oct 9, 2008)

"Time's come...Wah. Come on, Chee-Chee. Time to go home."
"Espe? Espeon."
"Yes, we do. Wanna help call a taxi?"
"Espeon!" The girls put their hands/paw in the air, calling for a taxi. Didn't take them really long, actually. A few minutes, and there it was. A yellow taxi shining in the sunlight. "Espe." _So pretty. The sun makes everything pretty._
"Come on, Cheeto." The girls jumped in the car, telling the driver where to go. They were off. To home.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 10, 2008)

Aphrodite nodded and tarted for the room that she had at this house. She hadn't been there in a while.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 10, 2008)

"Life's been going well for us.", Gardenia replied, and then added, with a sigh, "I wish we didn't have to meet under these circumstances, though.", pointing out the lack of trees around.
Camille let out a similiar sigh, and said, "We're going inside.", and she picked up Maurice and did just that. She remembered the inner layout pretty well.
"Bye bye Gardenia's sister!", Maurice cried out to Rin. "See you later, then.", Gardenia added. Camille and Gardenia walked into the house, Island dragging his heels behidn them.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 10, 2008)

((Raccoons aren't rodents, I don't think.))

Soon, it was time for Aria to return for lunch. Firemy and Rose walked with her as she headed out of Lake Valor and towards Pastoria City. She withdrew Firemy as it began to rain lightly.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 10, 2008)

Rin sauntered alongside Island, saying nothing. She had done enough talking for now, but she new that she had to keep up the appearence of being social.

Wilson followed the Flareon inside the house, looking around, it appeared no one had registered his arrival. The house seemed desolate, although it was the middle of the night. He followed the pokemon up to the room which apparently belonged to Haley. Wilson laid the girl onto the bed, and the left the room, closing the door most of the way but not quite fully shut, to allow the Flareon to move in and out if it wished.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 10, 2008)

Charlie soon knew that this Chatot was not very co-operative. 
"Please Chatot?"
"NO!" It squawked again.
"Hey er, Krabby! Over here!"
Krabby hesitantly left his spot and went to Charlie.
"Oh you poor Krabby! Your family are going to be worried about you. But, I suppose a catch is a catch," Chatot said, putting it's wing around Krabby.
"Oh. So that's what it is. I'm sorry Krabby, I didn't know,"
However, Krabby knew that he didn't like this Chatot, trying to be that friendly. He pinched the wings draped around him, the Chatot squawked, and they both got into battle stance.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 11, 2008)

Wilson looked up and down the hall. It seemed to be rather quiet. Everyone could be asleep, but surely someone would have woken up by now - they hadn't exactly been quiet on the way up.

"Hello," he shouted again, "Is there anybody here?"


----------



## Flareth (Oct 11, 2008)

Aphrodite nudged the door closed. Haley had a lot of Pokemon Food, snacks, a gallon of special Wartortle Falls Water for Pokemon. The little girl stirred.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 12, 2008)

Wilson heard the door shut behind him, but his attention was on the fact that no-one had apparently responded to the fact that he had just entered the house without invite or warning and was now wondering around without any of the permanent residents having a clue he was there.

Sighing, he set of to find Rin.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 12, 2008)

"I am not surprised that nobody else seems here.", Camille told Wilson as she walked past him, "You know how this house was.", she remarked, with some disdain. Camille and her Pokemon walked through the halls, but suddenly Gardenia stopped. "What's wrong...?", Island asked.
"This is it, I think.", Gardenia replied as she tugged at the hem of Camille's dress and pointed at the door next to her.
"Hm? What's in there?", Camille asked as she opened the door. It was her room, where she had slept all those years ago, more importantly, where she would try to escape all the madness.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 12, 2008)

"But some still live here, and the door was unlocked when I arrived. Either they give no thought to security or they are up and about somewhere. Or both."

Wilson walked off, aiming for the staircase which ran into the wing of the house. Rin followed behind. She knew where they were going, of course. Wilson had had his room in this wing since he had begun to talk to people, and had been able to express his desire for solitude.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 12, 2008)

Before Charlie could say anything, the two Pokémon jumped at each other, and starting fighting, claws vs wings.
"Krabby! Use Bubble instead!"
Krabby didn't listen. So Charlie sat and watched the battle commence. Suddenly, Krabby used it's Vice Grip attack, and hit the Chatot on the head. Chatot stumbled around, then hit the floor with a thud.
"Nice going Krabby!" Charlie was delighted his Pokémon had won his first (sort of) battle. 
Krabby scuttled on top of the Chatot, in a victory stance.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 12, 2008)

Aphrodite opened Haley's bag with her teeth. She dragged a bag of Lemon-flavored Pokemon food. She ripped it open.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 12, 2008)

Wilson slowly turned the handle of the door to his room. He pushed the door slowly, and it glided without a sound on the hinges. He looked inside. The room was dark, but the moon shone through the open window, and the light from the hall flooded around him, showing up the room as being in the same shade of green as when he had left it - apart from a little fading.

He pushed the door open further, and he saw a large trunk sitting at the foot of the bed. His trunk. He felt inside his shirt to check the key was still there. He left it alone and looked at the bed. It had been made, and was, alone of all the furniture, totally devoid of dust. Someone had kept it ready for his return.

_Nice of them,_ reflected Rin.

Wilson walked up to the bed, dropped his bag on the floor, pulled off his coat and jacket, kicked off his boots, and dropped onto the bed, sitting at the head, silent and unmoving, deep in his own thoughts.

_Typical,_ thought Rin, leaping up onto the far side of the bed and curling up into a ball.


----------



## Nope (Oct 12, 2008)

"!!" Shura growled and knocked the Krabby off of Chatot and stood in front of it in a defencive pose. "I promised Charlie wouldn't catch you, unless you want him to catch you!" She turned and looked at her trainer with eyes that said "Please don't."

"Don't worry. I think it's better for me to be caught than lay here in this state and getting eaten by Mightyenas..." The Chatot coughed in human language.

"..." Shura stepped aside so that Charlie could catch him.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 12, 2008)

"Well. That was odd. I won't catch you, I'll take you to a Pokémon Center," Charlie said, returning Krabby and picking up Chatot. He ran back to Sunyshore.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 12, 2008)

After Surfing for awhile, Bakur came across a Tentacruel.

"Altaria!" he shouted, releasing the bird again. "Use Dragon Pulse!"

Altaria opened her mouth and sent out a beam of energy, striking the Tentacruel.

"Wanna catch it?" he asked Wailord.

"Sure!"

The Tentacruel shot a BubbleBeam at Wailord as Bakur threw a Great Ball.

The ball didn't even shake. The jellyfish used Barrier. Bakur threw another Great Ball.

It shook once. After it opened, he threw one more.

It shook twice, but broke again.

"Let's leave," said Bakur, steering Wailord away.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 12, 2008)

Aria was near Pastoria City when an Absol jumped from the grass. "Absol!" It growled.

"Firemy, help me catch this!" Aria said. Firemy nodded, and jumped into the battle.

"Firemy, Fire Fang!"

The Charmander jumped at the Absol, biting it with burning fangs. The Absol leaped back, and appeared to limp, for its shoulder had been burned. However, it retaliated with Pursuit. Luckily, Firemy was strong, but still damaged.

"Okay, Firemy, try Metal Claw."

The red lizard slashed the wild Absol with steel-hard claws, its flame-tipped tail swinging wildly.

"That should be good," Aria said. She threw a Pokeball, and the white dog was sucked inside. Then the red-and-white sphere burst open, revealing the Absol, which used Razor Wind on Firemy.

Aria took this chance to throw another Poke Ball. The Poke Ball shook once, then broke.

This time, Aria threw a Great Ball. The ball shook one time, twice... three times... and clicked.

"Yes!" Aria cried, picking up her newly-caught Dark-type. Somehow, she could tell it was male. As she released it, she said, "Your name will be... Blade." 

He nodded, as if to agree passionately.


----------



## Elfin (Oct 15, 2008)

Katie ran outside, finally catching up with Sonia. She hugged Kiki and grinned.
"Now what? Can we go?"


----------

